# New to Us: Caractere A6 (C6) Avant Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This isn't new news, but it's a new gallery on Fourtitude. We've added shots of Caractere's A6 Avant package. 
View the gallery here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...ctere


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

I may have missed it are the new pics on supposed to be on the first page in the link


----------

